# oil in hydro



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

How do you check the oil in the hydro in a 1042 cub cadet?


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Never mind. I finally found it in the owners manual. It is sealed at factory so I cant mess with it. Wonder how long that will last. Harold


----------



## rcbe (Aug 26, 2015)

Harold - if your tranny is starting to slow down or worse, it is possible to remove the tranny from the tractor, turn it upside down and drain the old oil out into a catch pan and then replace with new fresh oil.

It will take some time to drain (be patient) - unit holds about 2 quarts of 20w50 motor oil - refill with same. Gotta work clean - hydro trannies won't tolerate any contamination. Take plenty of before/during/after pixs to keep things straight. Do a cycling purge after putting tranny back in machine and hooked up with rear wheels off ground to clear air from system.
No sense in doing this procedure as routine maintenance... no real payback - only good for sick tranny resurrection purposes, imho. 

A copy of the parts list will be helpful - see website http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do for details. You will need your FULL model # and serial # from the decal located in the cavity under your tilting seat.


----------

